# trout and reds



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

i live in fort walton beach and i want to get ideas on some good spots to catch trouts and reds. ANY IDEAS???thanks


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

do you have a boat or a buddy with a boat? or you wading?


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

nope


----------

